# roofing help



## austintexas (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello I am new here and I need some advice. I am in the process of selling our home. I installed the roof myself about a year ago and through the inspection process I am now aware of a mistake I made.

I am by no means a roofer but I have installed a couple in my lifetime.

When I installed the roof I did not have the shingles hang over the edge of the fascia board. My shingles are even with the edge of the roof and apparently this can cause water to run back up under the shingles.

How can I fix this? Can I install drip edge to alleviate the problem? Is it possible to re roof the bottom row and hang them over the edge?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2009)

Austin, I would advise against trying to reroof the bottom course of shingles because all other courses line up off of it. Go buy some sytle "D" drip edge and carefully install it under the starter shingle. That should provide enough extension to get water into the gutter. Drip edge is relatively inexpensive about 4-5 dollars for a 10 ft stick. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 12, 2009)

Now, if you install them properly you should be able to lift up the edges towards the end; look for some shingle extenders at home depot and nailed these underneath them... remember to caulk the tops of the nails.


----------



## benjicorey (Nov 28, 2009)

how do i remove rock roofing?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2009)

Cory, I was under the impression that FL didn't allow the use of ballast type roof systems because of airborne debris that occurs during high winds. Air will get under an E.P.D.M. single ply roof, lift the membrane and create flying projectiles, kinda like a shotgun shell. If this is the system you have, get a shovel, a truck and start sweeping. On larger commercial installations there are companies that will come in and suck all the loose rock off the roof. If you are planning on roofing yourself as a DIY, FL requires tear-off, dry-in and install inspection.


----------



## 911handyman (Jan 19, 2010)

The best idea is the drip edge it will be the best and the easiest check with your local roofing company for the sizes they have 1'' 3/8 x 1'' 3/8 is the most common but you can get 2''x3'' Good luck.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 19, 2010)

epdmcoatings said:


> Well i would like to suggest you that you should re roof your bottom row. Coz its better for you.



I would be interested to hear how you can extend the over hang by simply reroofing the bottom course of shingles.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2010)

Easy..get the shingle stretcher out of the truck. It has a red handle. ;-)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you kidding me... we've carried that dang red handled thingy around till the handle fell of, never knew it was a shingle strecher. We thought it was something that fell off the space shuttle and was waiting for NASA to come get it. Hey did you see that Nasa has the shuttles for sale? 24 mil, anyone wanna go in on buying one?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm gunna wait till they come down to at least 20 mil, with the rate the country is goin,, should be no time at all. 
And never..ever use the one with the green handle, that thing lets go and your in a world O' hurt.

I recommend folks use a metal edge at the bottom when they end up with "shrinkin shingle sindrome". Remove a couple courses at the bottom, use some Ice and water, tucked under, and install some metal sheet panels like we do up north here for snow. reinstall some shingles to overlap and use something to stick it down. 
Other than replacing the roof, this is a remedy that is affordable.
This is a normal thing we do up here to fix Ice damming. Not much choice with 2" rafter tails.
Any other real cheap ideas? I have also seen Mulehide used..it's a self stick roll roof.


----------



## user 18519 (May 3, 2010)

A repair for this won't probably last too long.  Best option is to reroof it correctly if you can budget it.


----------

